# .223/5.56 questions



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am looking to get a .223/5.56 and was wondering what the general consensus on DPMS rifles were? I have heard mixed reviews. 
Not looking to put 10,000 rounds through it or anything. Just looking for a good mid priced gun.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

I would look at Palmetto. You can buy a complete lower cheap and buy a complete upper for a reasonable price


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Done deal.
Mods please delete.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What did you end up purchasing? I really like my Palmetto build.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

You can grab a S&W M&P 2 from FIn for $540 most of the time


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> What did you end up purchasing? I really like my Palmetto build.


http://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-...edom-rifle-with-mbus-sight-set-516447093.html

This one. Was on sale for 300 dollars off


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicely done keep us posted on how it works out.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Will do, first rifle of this kind, didn't wanna break the bank


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I didn't break the bank on my first AR platform either. We all have to start somewhere.


----------

